# This Is Going To Hurt!!!!!!



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You have been targeted!!!!!!!! There is no hiding; there is no sense running.....you will only die tired!!!!! You have been warned....now feel the wrath of *OLD SAILOR*...BAWAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

an old friend said PIF!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

hopefully this will land in 2008..............what w/the DELAYED flight path from Canada.............................................................:r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Snake said:


> hopefully this will land in 2008..............what w/the DELAYED flight path from Canada.............................................................:r


Must have reinforced the  Radar only a 3 minute delay on the detection of a bomb heading your way 
Go get em Dave:tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh it will, it's staying North.:chk


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

good..............keep it simple.....................................................:r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Oh it will, it's staying North.:chk


Good thing I'm heading south in 7 days whew wouldn't want to be on the end of that hit.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

damn....i am north of him....and that bastage hasnt bombed me in ..... oh ......20 mins...:r
but he dont scare me...:tu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Look out! The Sailor is on th eloose!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I wonder if he can get a Nuke thru customs.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I like the fact you did a partial signature jack!!

Good thing this is staying in good old Canada, eh?!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

oh canadians... blah.



Just kidding... give em hell!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> You have been warned....now feel the wrath of *OLD SAILOR*...BAWAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> an old friend said PIF!


:r Sickem Sailor looking forward to seeing the carnage......I am going to have to tinker in the garage and see if I have any C4 for a little bombage myself, this looks like to much fun to be on the sidelines. :gn:gn:hn


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice. Good thing about staying north is .. they come pre-frozen so it saves a step and some time.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I am just glad I already got hit by you... we just rebuilt our Post Office Igloo!

Let em fly brother!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Lock and load !!

Lock and load !! :tu


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Nobody is safe when you're out on the prowl Dave! Doesn't matter if you're home or on duty, you still manage to wreak havoc. :ss
:mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey isnt it time4u2go back to work, stop messing with people.:tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Dave never stops messing with people!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Go get 'em Dave!!! :gn


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Dave never stops messing with people!


Or shooting people on his boat! :ss :bn


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

You don't waste any time do you!!! I believe someone is in for a mess of pain!!! :mn

Go get em Dave!! :tu :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

No one can survive the wrath of Old Sailor :gn :gn

Give em hell Dave! :tu


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Go get'em Dave, can't wait to see this one land!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

When this one hits......he won't know if hes coming or going....it's a biggy:chk:chk:chk


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> When this one hits......he won't know if hes coming or going....it's a biggy:chk:chk:chk


Dave,
Whats the ETD (Estimated Time of Destruction)? :ss:ss:ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Bomb 'em back to the stone-age, Sailor-Man! :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

should land wed. or thursday...if I post the tracking number he'll know its coming:ss


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> should land wed. or thursday...if I post the tracking number he'll know its coming:ss


I am moving my family out of my house as we speak as a precautionary measure. It is possible that Old Sailor has sent the Battle Group my way..............maybe I am just being paranoid, but at the risk of my wife and children I thought better safe than sorry.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> When this one hits......he won't know if hes coming or going....it's a biggy:chk:chk:chk


i am skeered of what dave thinks is a biggy.......:mn:mn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Hurt?

No kidding.
My butt still ails from the package Dave sent me.
BTW, just did the H.Upmann.
Boy was it tasty.
Thanks again Dave.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Hurt?
> 
> No kidding.
> My butt still ails from the package Dave sent me.
> ...


:tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> i am skeered of what dave thinks is a biggy.......:mn:mn


you haven't gotten it yet????:r:r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

It must be a huge bomb if it's taking this long to land!!! You're not sending it by First Air are you??


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> you haven't gotten it yet????:r:r


See now that crazy Ole Sailor is just messing with us. Someone is getting it, and better you than me Shaggy.

False alarm maybe I can move my family back out of the shelter.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Gotta love shipping from Canada!
:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Bear said:


> Gotta love shipping from Canada!
> :r


:r :r :r


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Dave, are you sure you sent it... you know you are getting *old*. You better check the cupboard to make sure!! :bn


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

osd!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:tg:fu:tg:r


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

shaggy said:


> i am skeered of what dave thinks is a biggy.......:mn:mn


Na. Dave is all talk


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

"DUCK" and cover!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Tracking number shows it lands friday.....stupid mail:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

U still picking with people:bn


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I have trouble believing Canada Posts tracking information, it's all :BS. I'm sure when this lands it'll be worth the wait!!! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U still picking with people:bn


Hey mr. 6 grapes you be quiet over there......don't make me do something you might like:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Hey mr. 6 grapes you be quiet over there......don't make me do something you might like:r:r


Let me see. I'm picking up a case of 6grapes this weekend. need I say more???? Now who's the mannnnnnn....


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Dude... it's not gonna hurt if _it never lands_...

:tg


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Oh it will, it's staying North.:chk


Can you imagine how long it would take if it was going South.



Old Sailor said:


> Tracking number shows it lands *friday*​.....stupid mail:r:r


I thought the Pony Express was not around anymore. Must be their still around in Canada eh?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DBall said:


> Dude... it's not gonna hurt if _it never lands_...
> 
> :tg


:r I still owe you:gn


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> :r I still owe you:gn




Hehehehehehehe :bn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

what still waiting for this to land.............damn Dave you need to find faster pigeons


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Can you imagine how long it would take if it was going South.


:r It's funny because it's true! :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Tracking number shows it lands friday.....stupid mail:r:r


Is that *this* Friday? :ss

All the best,
Al


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Let me see. I'm picking up a case of 6grapes this weekend. need I say more???? Now who's the mannnnnnn....


Amazing what we did to you!!!:r
No wonder it is getting harder to find that darn port.
You are buying it all!:r

Hey, after that roast pork in Florida, any pigs left in Detroit?:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I found out that Old Sailor is delivering it himself!!!!!!!!

Now you feel bad for bustin on him right. Shame on you guys!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r:bn:chk:chk


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> I found out that Old Sailor is delivering it himself!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now you feel bad for bustin on him right. Shame on you guys!!!


That is brilliant!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> I found out that Old Sailor is delivering it himself!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now you feel bad for bustin on him right. Shame on you guys!!!


Wow - Al is a photoshop king!!

:ss


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> I found out that Old Sailor is delivering it himself!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now you feel bad for bustin on him right. Shame on you guys!!!


:r :r :r This is at least the post of the day if not post of the week! :r

Well done!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

LOL! Well done indeed!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Tracking number shows it lands friday.....stupid mail:r:r


I guess this Friday doesn't count because it's a leap year!! :r

I wonder if the Old guy remembered to put an address on the bomb!! :r :r


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

DragonMan said:


> I guess this Friday doesn't count because it's a leap year!! :r
> 
> I wonder if the Old guy remembered to put an address on the bomb!! :r :r


Oh he remembered allright hold tight


----------

